# landscaping and scenery



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Now That The Layout Is How I Want It Im Trying To Add The Realism Thru Hand Made Trees And Hills, Etc.paper Mache And Plaster Works Well With Earth Tone Paints And Sprinkles Of Dried Moss Particles Sealed In Matte Clear.problem Is This Takes Me Too Long And Found A Short Cut To My Filling In Small Openings On The Layout-- Im Simply Cutting Bubble Wrap To Irregular Shapes And Sizes, Spray And Sprinke And Wow This Stuff Looks Real. Let Me Know Of Any Of Your Ideas-- Thanx


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Doctor
I used 'Blue Board Foam' and made them where they were sectional and would slide into place. Its quite easy even to get it to form tight to the edge of the track even. After I get a section made wuth litterly blocks of foam board I then carve it and shape it with a rasp and rough sandpaper - paint it with earth color latex paint - apply first coat of flock then follow with additional layers of flock to give depth. When it is like I want it I too spray a couple good coats of 'fix' and it is done. The beauty of this is you can change it anytime or re-build another section for a different scene. Also all the detail work is done at the beanch and not over the track! 
E-Mail me and I will be happy to send some pictures of the process!
Hopefully I will be able to do one of Kevin Shaws tracks someday!
Ted


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hey Doc & Red,
You guys are a tease, you could post some pix on the thread too.  rr


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry Roadrunner but Ive tried several times and cant get pictures to load to this board - 
Probably just something I am not doing right - Sorry!
Although Gegory Braun was kind enough to use my track on his site:
www.hoslotcarracing.com/
For his article entitled "WOODEN TRACK" 
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Sorry I cant get my pics from 58 kb down to the required size this forum wiill accept


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*got a few pictures up go to top of page to view*

got a few pics up but i made em too small. what is the largest pixel size this forum accepts ???


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Doc, normal members get 256k of disk space and the pics can't be any larger then 50k. HTH


Jeff


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*im lovin that expanda foam*

pictures are up im almost half done , that expanda foam is fun stuff. real time saver but tricky to use


----------

